# Fertili-Tea?



## stuckinoki

A friend sent me some after she got pregnant. I'm all for trying new things, but the problem is that I can't seem to find any "real" reviews on the product. The only reviews out there are sister sites for fertilitea.com talking good things about the product.

I've heard that it will make you ovulate twice each month, once out of each ovary...but again, I can't find any of this in writing other than women talking about it on forums :/

Also, all of the reviews that people SWEAR it was the fertilitea that got them pregnant, I can't buy into. There's no way of knowing whether or not the tea had anything to do with it, or if they would have gotten pregnant anyway.....

If anybody knows of any real review sites that explain how it works, could you point me in that direction!

Thanks ladies, I'm not doubting anything, I just want to read some stuff that's not just fertilitea propaganda.


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Ovulating twice, out of each ovary? Erm...I'd say it's a complete and utter hoax. Best not waste your money!

If this was the fertility "cure" the world's been waiting for, I'm sure it would be on every shelf of every supermarket, and doctors would be doling it out like smarties.

Save your pennies!


----------



## stuckinoki

No, that's not what I meant at all...

The rumors on the forums are that you ovulate out of both ovaries when you take it consistently. The tea itself is just a blend of "fertility friendly" herbs like raspberry leaf and other natural good for girl bits stuff.

Whether or not it works is another story...it tastes better than anything in my cabinet though so I think I'll keep using it! lol


----------



## Mammatotwo

Sounds interesting if it is just the herbs recommended for TTC anyway, plus if it tastes good that is another bonus. I will be interested in other responses on this tea too.


----------



## Amber3

Hi there
Let me know how you do on the tea, if it actually works for you I will give it a go.
Best wishes,
Amber


----------



## lovinmyhubby

I actually drink 3 cups a day and have for the past three months (I heard from a herbalist friend that it takes about 3-4 months to build up in your system before it can become truly effective, but I have benefited already. Although I am not pregnant yet, It actually gives me a much more regular cycle. I went from a 90-120 day cycle (if I get one at all, by 120 days I take progesterone to induce) to 30-40 days. I used to buy the tea but now I make my own which is much cheaper. 

But just like any other medication, it doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## crayoncrittle

BUMPPPP

this hasn't been used since 2011 so...... has anyone changed their mind or got more info about fertilitea?


----------



## SusieC

Hi, I've started using it this cycle - currently CD 13. I have cycles between 32-38 days so hoping it will shorten my cycles. It's quite expensive - £14.99 for a months supply on amazon. The only difference I have noticed so far is lots of creamy CM (sorry tmi!). I'd also be interested to hear other people's experiences. It tastes ok, I'm having 2 cups a day


----------



## PrayingLady

Bumppppppppppp!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Bump!


----------



## SusieC

I had a positive OPK CD14 - usually it's CD20-21. Also have had lots of watery cm and more EWCM than usual. Waiting for my BBT to confi ovulation.


----------



## stuckinoki

Ha. I can't believe this thread got dredged up! lol.

I did use the tea for a while. It tasted really good, but it didn't help my cycles [which are stupid and irregular] but it's got the angus cactus and red raspberry leaf [which are both supposed to help with TTC and cycle regulation]


----------



## Briss

Ladies, from what I read the FertiliTea contains Vitex Agnus Castus (Chasteberry), Green Tea, Red Raspberry, Ladies Mantle, Nettle Leaf, and Peppermint Leaf. Vitex Agnus Castus is not for everyone, I personally do not take it. Not sure what Ladies Mantle is for but I am curious and will check it out. as for the rest I've been drinking Red Raspberry + Red clover blossom before O and Green Tea, Nettle Leaf, and Peppermint Leaf throughout the cycle for about a year now. It's all good stuff (I hope) but not a miracle baby maker.


----------



## Briss

The estrogenic, anti-inflammatory and mild sedative properties within Ladys Mantle were said to help in child birth, for treating barren women, for bringing on menstruation, relieving excessively heavy periods and water retention, in treating cervicitis, pelvic infections, uterine fibroma and for easing the discomfort of menstrual cramps and menopause.

Ladies Mantle, another herb, also has a toning effect on the cervix.

The benefits of drinking Lady's Mantle tea before and throughout pregnancy include:
	Ease menstrual cycle problems: Ladys Mantle is useful both for regulating the menstrual cycle, as well as improving menopause symptoms. 
	Fertility: Female infertility is often caused by a womans inability to ovulate, or release, an egg. When a woman isnt ovulating, the problem is usually an imbalance in her hormones. Lady's Mantle is an excellent hormone regulator. It adjusts the menstrual cycle, which is particularly important if you want to get pregnant. 
	Relax the pelvic organs especially after a difficult birth or if you have postnatal lesions to cure 
	Treat miscarriage predisposition: It will strengthen the uterine fibers


----------



## PixieQ

I started taking it this cycle. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi Guys I just posted about this. Probably prematurely as I didn't do any searches first. I heard good things and just started drinking it this cycle. From CD1 - well i am almost positive I O'd on CD13 yesterday. I usually O CD 19 or later. I have long irregular cycles (29-42 days) so I think I am a believer!


----------



## SusieC

Just to say I ov CD15 on my second cycle taking this. I've stopped now as we're taking a break from TTC due to stress, but I think it did help to regulate and shorten my cycle. HTH


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hey ladies, I know this is a little late but I have been taking Clomid CD5-9 and was thinking of trying FertiliTea this cycle. I usually have to have Provera to start my PD and I was wondering if any one else has drank this tea to start their PD? As it stands I am currently on CD 22 and U/S confirmed no O this cycle and DR says not to start provera until CD34 then 10 days of provera which means a 44-48 day cycle.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Can someone say what it is made of? I have heard (years ago) about herbs that help for getting pregnant but I have never tried. I am from Bulgaria we anyway have our tea in different way and different kinds. I am living now in UK but I do not see here shops for herb.


----------



## Briss

DAISYPRENCESS, I am in the UK but I usually buy my herbs on line it's cheaper.

My usual herbs are:

Red Raspberry (stop after O)
Nettle Leaf
Peppermint Leaf
Red clover blossom (stop after O)
Green Tea
Ginger (fresh)/lemon/honey

Some say these two are good but I have not tried them:

Ladies Mantle
Vitex Agnus Castus (Chasteberry)


----------



## Briss

just wanted to share this https://thefertilesoul.com/shop/supp-003-moontime-tea-fertility-blend

dr randine lewis is quite famous in fertility world and she seems to be suggesting that the ingredients we've been discussing here are all good for fertility (they are the same in her blend). I found it reassuring


----------



## PixieQ

I stopped taking the FertiliTea because it threw my normally clockwork-like cycle off. Back to normal this cycle now that I stopped taking it. I have read that it can be good for those who don't have regular cycles, but for those who are regular it might put you off your cycle like it did for me.


----------



## Dogtanian

*bump*
Just started fertilitea and wanted to know how others were getting on with it
:dust:


----------



## beaglemom

I am taking it this cycle. Just finished 3 rounds of clomid with no success...so trying this while we wait to see what's next. It increased my cm & also my sex drive. I did ovulate kind of early...around CD 11. Not sure if it was clomid wearing off or the tea. I have tried 3 cups a day when I can. Now that I am past O I am hesitant to drink it until I get AF. Nothing says I can't...just not sure. I have a normal 28 day cycle before clomid. So we will see if it screws up my cycle. Should know in about 10 more days. Man how I hate the waiting. I am not too hopeful for this cycle since we have no meds & only dtd once. :(


----------



## Dogtanian

Thanks for your reply,my cycle is all over the place since coming off BCP,been taking AC and B complex this cycle,and started the tea about 4 days ago,hoping that things start to regulate
:dust:


----------



## stuckinoki

I take it occasionally, just because it's delicious!


----------



## bunyhuny

I took FertilAid and FertiliTea when DH and I first started TTC and it was actually was CAUSED our IF issues. Before taking those, I ovulated normally, every month, every 33 to 34 days on the dot. After taking them for 3 months, my ovulation was gone and has never returned- even two years later. (I did not ovulate at all while on them either.) After a year of annov, I was diagnosed with insanely severe PCOS- after never having any issues before ever in my life. I have only naturally ovulated _twice_ in the two years since FertilAid, and am now having to do IVF to conceive. It's my personal opinion that FertilAid shouldn't be used, as it is not monitored by the FDA and is known, in studies, to have strong effects. Usually it helps, but in a percentage of people it does the exact opposite, and can make things unfixable. 

If you look up FertilAid and FertiliTea on Amazon and look at the 1-star reviews, you'll find lots of other women who lost their cycles altogether as well.


----------



## stuckinoki

Yeah, if you look up the ingredients they are all for people who do not ovulate properly on their own, chasteberry, raspberry kerotenes, vitex, etc.

The problem with PCOS is there's no telling when it's going to poke it's ugly head up and affect you, I had normal cycles my whole life...basic, boring 28 day cycles and then one day, PCOS [that had been diagnosed but had never affected me] turned my normal cycles into nightmarish long cycles [I guess only nightmarish for people who are TTC, because 3 months with no period sounds like heaven right about now]

I'm sorry that the fertilitea didn't work for you, but I doubt that it _caused_ your PCOS...


----------



## bunyhuny

stuckinoki said:


> Yeah, if you look up the ingredients they are all for people who do not ovulate properly on their own, chasteberry, raspberry kerotenes, vitex, etc.
> 
> The problem with PCOS is there's no telling when it's going to poke it's ugly head up and affect you, I had normal cycles my whole life...basic, boring 28 day cycles and then one day, PCOS [that had been diagnosed but had never affected me] turned my normal cycles into nightmarish long cycles [I guess only nightmarish for people who are TTC, because 3 months with no period sounds like heaven right about now]
> 
> I'm sorry that the fertilitea didn't work for you, but I doubt that it _caused_ your PCOS...


I didn't say it caused the PCOS, I said that I was diagnosed with severe PCOS. My doctor since told me that Vitex can really do a number on your hormones. Most women do fine with it, but with some women it send our hormones totally out of whack. If you have dormant PCOS, which I had, a significant change in hormone levels can cause the PCOS to flair full blown. One it established itself, it will not recede just by discontinuing the Vitex, as the body's evironment has been changed. 

The reason Vitex works for many women is because it causes significant changes in hormone production. Obviously, if it changes hormones in a way that a person's body isn't set up to tolerate, it can cause all sorts of issues.

If you look up "side effects of Vitex" you can find plenty of literature documenting the possible adverse reactions: changes in menstrual flow, amenorrhea/anovulation, upset stomach, nausea, vomiting, rash, acne, itching, headaches, trouble sleeping/insomnia, and weight gain. Women who have endometriosis, uterine fibroids, or reproductive cancer, should not take Vitex as it can exacerbate these conditions. Women with hormonal conditions should not take Vitex. Vitex should not be combined with fertility treatments, especially IVF, as it interferes with hormone treatments. Etc, etc, etc.

Yes, the stuff can be very bad for some women. This is well documented. If you are going to play around with your hormone levels, at least have a baseline done before starting on any hormones and only use Vitex under a doctor's supervision. 

And really, don't shoot the messenger on this one. I'm not posting this to annoy you. I'm putting a warning out there because FertilAid did in fact royally screw up my life, this is documented in my medical files, and I would not wish the same situation onto anyone else.


----------



## educatingmom

I am taking this tea now. I haven't had any problems so far. I will let you know what happens!


----------



## beaglemom

Not sure if anyone is still following, but I wanted to give my update. So my cycles before clomid were normal 28-30 day cycles. On clomid they ranged from 30-32 days. So this month I drank fertilitea fairly consistant before I ovulated...missing a day here or there or maybe not getting 3 cups in. After I ovulated which was kind of early for me on cd 11, I only drank one cup every few days. So I started AF today which is CD 27 I think. So I had a much shorter than normal cycle of 26 days.

The tea def boosted my cm & my sex drive which I really liked. And as a woman with a normal cycle, I had no ill side effects or any drastic cycle changes. So overall I really liked it. Of course it is not for everyone. I will not be drinking it anymore only because I am going back on clomid this cycle.

Good luck to the ladies who are trying it!


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Came across this thread when looking into this tea on Amazon, and not fully trusting the reviews there, came here.

Being desperate, I suppose one cycle trying this may be worth a shot.

I don't fluctuate wildly (used to be a steady 28 days, now 24-29, with a couple of wider ones last year) but the testers often don't show I'm ovulating, so I'm never sure if I actually am or not.


----------



## Briss

*bunyhuny*, I am very sorry to read how your body reacted to FertilAid and FertiliTea. I agree it's probably vitex that caused it rather than any other ingredient. quite a few ladies reported their cycles screwed big time and even anovulatory cycles after taking vitex. I personally never tried it exactly for that reason so the tea and vitamins I take I make myself with ingredients that i buy separately. I think red clover, raspberry and nettles are all good and safe to take in the first part of your cycle, nettles are OK throughout the cycle. 

I am having a similar issue with chinese herbs, we have been trying to lower my FSH with acu and Chinese herbs but after 3 months my ovulation moved to Cd10 which is super early and my FSH went up really high. TCM practitioners do not seem to think the herbs could have had such an effect but I cant think of anything else. I am just so distressed by this. you try to do things to improve your health and get the exact opposite reaction.


----------

